# Is This Worth Owning?



## 34_40 (Mar 18, 2015)

I see one of these and wonder if it does a good job for end mills and drill bits?

T.D.R precision, American made tool sharpener. Model 82b. 

Does anyone have this unit?  Any input if these work?


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 20, 2015)

93 views and not a single reply?  Are these machines just an unknown and no one has heard of them?

I checked out their website and it seems they have used the basic machine and change a couple attachments and the model number .. and especially the price!  LOL..

Okay, I'll keep fishing for an answer.


----------



## toag (Mar 20, 2015)

so if you have all the tooling that goes with it, collets, wedges, whatevers, then yes its a good machine (if you want to sharpening tools). however if it doesn't have those things then its gonna cost a lot to sharpen endmils, and its just easier to buy new, or have someone sharpen for you.
but $500 can buy a lot of endmills.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 20, 2015)

First If you would of provided a link you may get more replies.
That being said, At the price of the base machine unless one happend to run across one at a realy cheap price. You probly won't find one in a home shop.
I know it is way out of my reach.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input..  

Last time I put up a link to an ad - someone else bought the item before I could get there!  LOL..

I don't know what may be missing...  if anything.  I saw it, and could find a use for it as I have a pile of dull end mills and have access to "buckets" of them..

Just not sure if it's something worthwhile to pursue.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 22, 2015)

In a case like that I would post a link to the manufacture web site or just a pic of the tool it self. Now if the price is right and you have the room and funds I might go for it. But looking at the website I think it only sharpens the end of the end mills. And not the flutes. If that is the case probley not worth it.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 23, 2015)

Good Point on doing the ends only..   I hadn't considered that!  Good info, thanks,


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is the machine if any one has used one.
http://www.drill-grinder.com/storefront/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=20


----------



## randyc (Mar 24, 2015)

Regarding sharpening the ends of the cutters only, it is possible to touch up cutters that are lightly worn with a diamond file.  This should be done under magnification, counting the number of strokes with the diamond to attempt removing the same amount of material from each flute.

The technique is also useful for putting a small radius or chamfer on the tip of the cutting edge (where it intersects the flute).  This will provide a better finish if it's not necessary to have a sharp corner on the milled surface.


----------



## Cobra (Mar 24, 2015)

In answer to the original question - not to me!
To sharpen drills there was a fun project several month ago in Home Machinist. 
For touching up endmills and grinding lathe tools/slitting saws check out Hemingway kits. 
For real sharpening of milling cutters, check out Grouchow Grinding - brilliant work!
Jim


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks to you both for the replies and opinions..   I'll see if I cannot find Grouchow Grinding.


----------

